# Special announcement - ownership change



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Dear Friends & SM family,

I am writing to let you know that after starting SpoiledMaltese.com and running it for seven years, I have decided to retire from being owner of SM. Yesterday, I transferred ownership of SpoiledMaltese.com to a new owner, VerticalScope.

VerticalScope is a company that owns and professionally manages online communities. They have the full-time staff and infrastructure to handle all of the many demands that running a forum requires. This changeover will ensure that SM will be here for a long, long time. You will soon be introduced to "Yung Lee", who will be logged in as “Admin".

I’m sure you have lots of questions and I will try to answer the obvious ones in my remarks below. Don’t hesitate to post any other questions that I may not have covered and I will be glad to answer them.

*Why did I make this decision???*
This was the most difficult decision I have had to make in long time. It has been overwhelming to maintain my job, my family and be able to dedicate the time needed maintaining the technical side of the forum, such as upgrades, backups, fixing code, etc., as well as dealing with day-to-day forum issues. I haven't been able to enjoy the forum for what it is, an unbelievable collection of people from many different places, jobs, personalities, experiences, etc. In the last year I have had very little time to participate in SM like I have wanted due to all of the site’s other demands.

*How is the membership affected???*
Your membership won’t be affected at all. Admins and mods will remain in place as is and I will be on board as an Admin, too. As a member of the forum, just continue to enjoy it as you have done in the past. Nothing in regards to how we conduct ourselves daily will change. I will simply ask the new ownership team to make any major changes, like server updates, software upgrades, modifications, etc when required, instead of me doing it. I will still be here; I am not going anywhere, as a matter of fact I hope to be here even more! I’ll still do everything I can for anyone here, and for SM, you are my friends and family, SM is my “baby”, and always will be. Trust me when I say I want SM to continue to grow and to be the best! 

So please join me in this new adventure while we make this place even better! I ask that we keep on doing what we have always done, have fun, build relationships, help each other and to make this the premiere destination for all things related to our beloved Maltese. Thank you for making this the greatest site on the internet, and thank you for allowing me to be a part of it for so long! _Each and everyone of you are near and dear to my heart, you are SM, thank you all for making SpoiledMaltese what it is and what it will be!_

Sincerely,
Joe


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello community members,

I would like to introduce myself to you: my name is Yung and I will be the new “Admin” for SpoiledMaltese.com.

A little about me: I am a dog lover. I grew up with a Doberman (with a Chinese name my parents gave to him – Sou Mei : ). He died when I was 10. As little kids (my brothers and I), I remember we use to take him to the park and just spend hours and hours playing fetch while my parents would sit and watch over us. The neighbourhood kids would join in and the three of us brothers became quite popular because of Sou-mei. Good times with him.

After a couple of years of taking a break from having a dog in the home, we got a Dalmation (don't ask why but my parents brought him home one day). We called him Cookies because he reminded us of Cookies and Cream ice cream. He was active as a pup but we trained him well and shortly, he became a very good friend to me as my brothers were growing up and headed off to university. He was a really good guard dog too because a few times, people try to break into my car and he started barking which of course, woke everyone up. He passed away a few years ago. Again, good times.

Fast forward to where I am now. Last year, my wife and I took in a Chocolate Lab. We named her Joy. She's been the joy of our lives for the past year... I know, cheesy. But my wife loves her a lot, even more than me some days. : ) I really do hope to add another dog to our family in the next 15 months. We're tight on living space right now but once that gets sorted out, we'll be adding a new dog for sure.

I hope to contribute to this community in a positive manner and be as helpful with day-to-day stuff as I can.

*Let me also share a little about VerticalScope.*

Our team specializes in managing online communities in different areas of interests. We bring to the table a staff and an infrastructure that can ensure SpoiledMaltese.com will be around for years to come.

*What are our intentions?*

Our goal is to provide the resources required to have a broader reach and attract more knowledgeable dog owners to contribute that knowledge to the community. We want to continue making this an enjoyable experience and source for Maltese fans. We have a tech staff that is essentially on call 24/7 should there be any issues with connectivity.

*Will the leadership change?*

Absolutely not. We believe this community is unique and to that end we will continue to support the existing rules and leaders. The Admins and Mods here are the ones that know you the best. You guys know what rules apply to this community and who all the trouble makers are.  Each community is vastly different from the next so it’s important that the rules and culture of this community in which you guys have been familiar with in the past stay in place to keep things the same.

*What will my role be?*

Well I will primarily be a technical contact. I will check the site daily to make sure that if there are issues that arise, they will be handled promptly and correctly. We will be working closely with community moderators and at time members to ensure this community is well supported. However, since I am a dog lover too, I want to contribute when I can. By no means do I claim to be the be-all-end-all dog guy...far from it. In fact, I'll probably end up learning from you guys for the most part. 

Let me know if you have any questions or concerns – you can post them here or send me a PM and I will love to answer as much as I can. See you guys around!


Yung


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

welcome to SM Yung


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Joe.

I hope to fit in and help out here as best as I can.

Yung


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Joe you will be dearly missed ,i wish you all the best , and hope you pop by now and then to let us know how life is treating 
you ,enjoy your retirement :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 30 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835408


> Joe you will be dearly missed ,i wish you all the best , and hope you pop by now and then to let us know how life is treating
> you ,enjoy your retirement :grouphug:[/B]


weLcome TO SM YUNG :welcome1:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the hard work Joe, I know how time consuming managing such a large project can be.

And welcome Yung! :biggrin: I'm sure you'll take great care of the members on this forum.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will definitely do my best to serve this community!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a surprise! I'm glad you will still be here as monitor and friend Joe. It must have been extremely hard keeping up with the tech side. I hope you enjoy your "retirement" and that we will see more of you and your family on the posting side.

Thanks for all your hard work!!
Dee


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Joe - thank you for everything you have done.

Yung - welcome!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Joe for all that you have done, all the time that it has taken. This is a wonderful forum and I thank you for creating this place where I have made great friends and found so many great people. I hope that this means you will have more time to be around and enjoy your "baby" as you should.


Welcome to SM Yung, this is a great place and I'm sure you'll enjoy being here!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a Surprise! Thank you Joe for everything and since you will still be around, we like that and won't lose you as a friend!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Welcome aboard Yung!!! You and your wife sound like wonderful dog owners and we are so glad to have you as our new administrator!! We love it here and will do our best to adhere to all the rules~~~~Again, a warm and heartfelt WELCOME!!!! :drinkup: :yes: :yes: :drinkup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow such news! I got teary eyed reading this Joe, but knowing that you will still be on SM with us makes it all ok. YOU were the one to create this amazing community. Do you know how many human and furbaby lives you have changed when you took SM on as your baby?! It's remarkable. :grouphug: Let's toast to the SM of the past, the present day and to SM's future! :drinkup: 

Thank you again for all you have done Joe! :grouphug: 

A big welcome to Yung and his crew!!!! Glad to have you join us!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835443


> Wow such news! I got teary eyed reading this Joe, but knowing that you will still be on SM with us makes it all ok. YOU were the one to create this amazing community. Do you know how many human and furbaby lives you have changed when you took SM on as your baby?! It's remarkable. :grouphug: Let's toast to the SM of the past, the present day and to SM's future! :drinkup:
> 
> Thank you again for all you have done Joe! :grouphug:
> 
> A big welcome to Yung and his crew!!!! Glad to have you join us!!![/B]


What a lovely post, Tammy!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Tammy, Joe. Thank you sooo much for this site, I know we're a hand-ful sometimes. 

Hi Yung! You have some great dogs, but you haven't lived until you had a maltese! LOL  We re-define the word "spoiled" here. We're very passionate, maybe a little crazy, or obessesd with this breed. We may scare you. You may think some of us should be committed. But don't worry, we're completely sane. LOL I can garantee to you though that you will never see so many doggies in clothes and bows ever in your life.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 30 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835455


> I agree with Tammy, Joe. Thank you sooo much for this site, I know we're a hand-ful sometimes.
> 
> Hi Yung! You have some great dogs, but you haven't lived until you had a maltese! LOL  We re-define the word "spoiled" here. We're very passionate, maybe a little crazy, or obessesd with this breed. We may scare you. You may think some of us should be committed. But don't worry, we're completely sane. LOL I can garantee to you though that you will never see so many doggies in clothes and bows ever in your life.[/B]


Hahaha...i can tell by the pics in your sig.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Joe, thank you for SM and enjoy your "retirement". 

Welcome to SM, Yung


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Joe. we thank from the bottom of our hearts for all you have given to us. This is a wonderful family because of you and your hard work and dedication to the Maltese Breed.
Enjoy just being one of us now and please get in here and post!!!!

Welcome YUNG, from Bob and Marsha


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 30 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835450


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835443





> Wow such news! I got teary eyed reading this Joe, but knowing that you will still be on SM with us makes it all ok. YOU were the one to create this amazing community. Do you know how many human and furbaby lives you have changed when you took SM on as your baby?! It's remarkable. :grouphug: Let's toast to the SM of the past, the present day and to SM's future! :drinkup:
> 
> Thank you again for all you have done Joe! :grouphug:
> 
> A big welcome to Yung and his crew!!!! Glad to have you join us!!![/B]


What a lovely post, Tammy!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:wub: Aww thanks Sher!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Joe, for starting and growing this wonderful site into what it is now. The best!

Welcome, Yung! I'm sure you'll find this site as rewarding as we all do. 

Brit and Cosy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 30 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835450


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835443





> Wow such news! I got teary eyed reading this Joe, but knowing that you will still be on SM with us makes it all ok. YOU were the one to create this amazing community. Do you know how many human and furbaby lives you have changed when you took SM on as your baby?! It's remarkable. :grouphug: Let's toast to the SM of the past, the present day and to SM's future! :drinkup:
> 
> Thank you again for all you have done Joe! :grouphug:
> 
> A big welcome to Yung and his crew!!!! Glad to have you join us!!![/B]


What a lovely post, Tammy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would echo both Tammy and Sher - Thank you so much for everything Joe (Hunter's life is much more well rounded and his mom is much more "in the know" because of you!). Welcome to the team Yung, we can't wait to hear about your first maltese .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 30 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835450


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835443





> Wow such news! I got teary eyed reading this Joe, but knowing that you will still be on SM with us makes it all ok. YOU were the one to create this amazing community. Do you know how many human and furbaby lives you have changed when you took SM on as your baby?! It's remarkable. :grouphug: Let's toast to the SM of the past, the present day and to SM's future! :drinkup:
> 
> Thank you again for all you have done Joe! :grouphug:
> 
> A big welcome to Yung and his crew!!!! Glad to have you join us!!![/B]


What a lovely post, Tammy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with Sher, Tammy. You expressed everything I wanted to say to Joe. :Flowers 2: 

I did want to add, Sher, that I am so happy you and all the mods will be staying here on SM. You are much appreciated and loved. :Flowers 2: :wub: 

Joe, I really couldn't have expressed my thoughts any better than Tammy has done. I respect and admire you for all the work you have done to make Spoiled Maltese such an awesome and wonderful community. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. And, thank goodness, you will still be here as an Admin. :grouphug: 

And, Yung ... Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! You will find the most caring, funny, loving, and supportive group of men and women here. Yes, every once in a while, a bad apple pops in ... but, all in all ... SM is wonderfully unique and awesome. I am glad, Yung, you can join us! :welcome1:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Joe what a surprise, you have given all of us a special gift through sm. I love you for that. I do hope you will have more time to spend with your family and with us .

Yung welcome to the family :hugging: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I wish I could be excited. I am going to miss you, Joe .. I do understand your position and I wish you all the best, but it's a shock to say the least.
I am happy all the moderators wont change, but I will miss you...  

Welcome Yung


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh your still going to be here ( Ishould read the whole thing :blush: ) Ok I am happy ... :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 30 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835494


> Oh your still going to be here ( Ishould read the whole thing :blush: ) Ok I am happy ... :biggrin:[/B]


Andrea, you are so cute. You makes me smile a lot. :wub: 

Uh ... sorry, didn't mean to get off topic. I didn't even know what high jacking a thread was until I joined Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 30 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835494


> Oh your still going to be here ( Ishould read the whole thing :blush: ) Ok I am happy ... :biggrin:[/B]


haha, thanks, i'm not going anywhere  i know this will be a shock for most, i'm still a little in shock myself but i'm also excited at the same time, at the end of the day we are all the same people and we make SM what it is and what it will be, thanks to everyone for the kind words, i have been a nervous wreck leading up to today :smstarz:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joe - you've done such a wonderful thing creating this community of Malt lovers. I've learned so much and have made many warm friendships as a result of your forum. I can't thank you enough! I am glad you'll still be a presence - SM simply wouldn't be the same without you. You are it's heart. :ThankYou: 

Welcome, Yung! I look forward to getting to know you! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations Joe  I am pretty new on here, but would like to say what a great site this is. Full of kind people and loads of really good information. I am pleased you will still be around.

Welcome Yung, I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I am in shock! 

First let me say, Congrats Joe on your new freedom. I know this was a difficult decision for you. I am happy that you will still be around and that Sher and the mods that we are familiar with are still going to be in place. 

I do have a couple of questions....... will SM still be an American site or is it based overseas? I know we had some trouble makers in the past that have been weeded out. Will the new owners still monitor IP addresses to protect our SM family from past problems? 

Joe thank you for all of your hard work in developing SM and making it a fun place to share funny stories, share pictures of our babies and a place to come when we need a shoulder. 

Welcome Yung to you and your wife. I know you will love everyone here and we can't wait to get to know you.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Thank you *_Joe for all your 'baby' and all the time and work you've put into it!

And Welcome Yung!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 30 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835559


> OMG! I am in shock!
> 
> First let me say, Congrats Joe on your new freedom. I know this was a difficult decision for you. I am happy that you will still be around and that Sher and the mods that we are familiar with are still going to be in place.
> 
> ...


Pat, thanks for the kind comments. VerticalScope is a company based in Toronto Canada, Yung may correct me but I think the server SM is on is still in the US, if you look at how SM is managed, nothing has changed, me, Sher and Yung will Admin the site, keeping the "troublemakers" out, as always


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you Joe for everything you have done to make Spoiled Maltese what it is today....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all involved. I wish you lots of good luck, great health and happiness.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations Joe and Welcome Yung!!!!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome Yung!!! :Welcome 1:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I have to admit when I first read the "subject' title.... I was shocked and yes, saddened. 
However, having read thru your post , Joe, I am relieved. I know this site is so dear to your heart and I'm sure having to deal with the 'nuts and bolts' keeping it running has taken a chunk of your free time. 
Knowing what this site means to you assures me you'd only turn it over to good hands. 
I'm actually happy for you and for us too because it seems you'll be able to now to take a more a part in the fun-side of the site. 

Yung, So nice to 'meet' you!... and thank you for your sharing some of your 'doggie-life' with us. I happen to love all dogs and before having had Missy, my first Maltese, I always had medium to larger breeds.( Mostly 'mutts' from the local shelter). I think all who love our dogs , regardless of breed, have a common bond. 

I feel confident the site is in good hands and know it will continue to flourish under your technical direction and the continued guidence of Joe and the mods here. 

Yes, we are a passionate group and that's what has made this place so awesome.... the more you are here I'm sure the more you'll grow to love "Joe's baby" too!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I honestly started crying, while reading your post, Joe. I think of you as a very dear friend.

I remember, when first joining, I was having such a hard time with my Sammie's death.
I had no idea this site exsisted. It was a Godsend then, and is today. 

You are an Angel, Joe. Thank you, from the bottom of our hearts for all you've done to
make the lives of our fluffies happy, and healthy.

What a fun, caring, man you are.

We love you, Joe :wub: I'll be thrilled to see you on the forum more often. Your input is always
intelligent, humorous, and genuine. You're one heck of guy, that's for sure.

*Hey Joe!! "See" ya around the forum, my big buddy.....Love, and thanks, from LBB :smootch: *


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Joe for all that you have done....because of your hard work and dedication we have a awesome forum!!!! :SM Rocks!: 

:Welcome 2: Yung!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I can only reiterate what has always been said except for one thing...Now that your part of SM Yung, you have to have a Maltese!  The ladies can hook you up with some reputable breeders there in Canada, or you can import from here in the US.  


EDIT:

Is this is the same Vertical Scope http://www.verticalscope.com/ I got when I Googled and Yahoo! searched? If it is thanks for the tracking cookie that was automatically placed in my computer :angry: - now removed. I'd like to know how breed specific forums fit into your jonra of automobiles, and sports? In particular, mostly a very large group of women over 50 with little white fluffy dogs?

*Joe has done a terrific job.* What you should know is when you have a bunch of older people to deal with, we don't take to change easily, so I hope you don't intend to merge the other dog forums cause there willll be a uprising of the natives!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm glad I missed this thread earlier. I had a feeling this was the pending announcement,but I'm still shocked. Can't help but feel sad, but I do understand. Hope you enjoy the extra time with family & less stress. Thanks for the awesome job you've done with SM(your baby). I'm happy you'll still be here as admin & friend. It just wouldn't be SM without you. 

Yung, a big welcome to you. You really need to get a Maltese though,so you won't think we're a bunch of dingbats.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Heartfelt thanks Joe for all of your hard work...

Welcome Yung....


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome Yung. Will look forward to getting to know you.

Joe, will look forward to seeing you here more as maybe you will have more time. I understand the pressures of trying to balance life with family and work.

I hope this helps ease some of the pressures for you.

Barbara


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread up ... because I have a feeling a lot of our members (SM family) might, for whatever reason, miss this. 

Yung, again ... Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. And, to your wife, too. I wish you the best, and I hope you can join in our conversations every once in a while. We can help you and your wife find the perfect little angel Maltese. I promise you ... then you will be forever grateful to SM. :yes: 

And, again, Joe, I'm so happy you will still be here. I think, otherwise, that we would all be grieving right now. As Deb said ... "We love you, Joe." :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Iloveamonster @ Sep 30 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835626


> Yung...I noticed that Vertical Scope has bought three other dog forums (Golden Retriever Forum, Spoiled Maltese and Boxer Forums) in the last week. I am just curious if your intentions are to merge these dog forums...or are you just trying to get a monopoly on the market?
> 
> I also noticed that on all of the forums you've gave them the exact same responses on questions...
> *We believe this community is unique...*
> The irony in that statement cracks me up.[/B]


 This is your first post and you decided to post to this? Sometimes I don't even notice posts on this part of the forum and I am here almost 4 years :new_shocked: I am NOT trying to be rude or insulting in any way, just a little perplexed is all at your post ..


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind comments, i dont like change eather, but its sometimes neccesary and in this case a very very difficult decision, Yung can answer the more specific ?'s about VS but I think most fears will be calmed soon enough, i cant say it enough, at the end of the day, we are SM


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 1 2009, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835685


> QUOTE (Iloveamonster @ Sep 30 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835626





> Yung...I noticed that Vertical Scope has bought three other dog forums (Golden Retriever Forum, Spoiled Maltese and Boxer Forums) in the last week. I am just curious if your intentions are to merge these dog forums...or are you just trying to get a monopoly on the market?
> 
> I also noticed that on all of the forums you've gave them the exact same responses on questions...
> *We believe this community is unique...*
> The irony in that statement cracks me up.[/B]


This is your first post and you decided to post to this? Sometimes I don't even notice posts on this part of the forum and I am here almost 4 years :new_shocked: I am NOT trying to be rude or insulting in any way, just a little perplexed is all at your post ..  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm ... makes me wonder if this newbie poster is affiliated with a less successful Maltese online forum that Vertical Scope has no interest in owning ... :confused1: 

Welcome, Yung!

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 1 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835693


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 1 2009, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835685





> QUOTE (Iloveamonster @ Sep 30 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835626





> Yung...I noticed that Vertical Scope has bought three other dog forums (Golden Retriever Forum, Spoiled Maltese and Boxer Forums) in the last week. I am just curious if your intentions are to merge these dog forums...or are you just trying to get a monopoly on the market?
> 
> I also noticed that on all of the forums you've gave them the exact same responses on questions...
> *We believe this community is unique...*
> The irony in that statement cracks me up.[/B]


This is your first post and you decided to post to this? Sometimes I don't even notice posts on this part of the forum and I am here almost 4 years :new_shocked: I am NOT trying to be rude or insulting in any way, just a little perplexed is all at your post ..  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm ... makes me wonder if this newbie poster is affiliated with a less successful Maltese online forum that Vertical Scope has no interest in owning ... :confused1: 

Welcome, Yung!

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...I was wondering the same thing Mary.


Joe, I will admit that I have been saddened that you have not been able to participate much on SM due to your hectic schedule. When looking back at threads from several years ago, I saw how much more you did participate in threads and your replies were often witty and fun. So I am first and foremost happy that this move will ease your burden and you will be able to participate in this wonderful family you created. I'm with Tammy and Deb and the others that I got teary eyed when I read your announcement. You are responsible for bringing a group of crazy Maltese lovers together in a safe and non-threatening way who have really bonded. Friendships have been created with people from all over the country and the world that would never have met without this forum. We owe you a huge thank you and I will forever be grateful. Because of this forum, Spoiled Maltese, I know I can come here 24/7 when I have an emergency or a problem with one of my fluffs and I can get answers, help, support, prayers and care. Again I have to say how grateful I am to you for that. No, I don't like change. For the most part whenever there was a change along with a promise of nothing really changing in the normal way things run, has not been true. But there have been some changes that have been really good...but it's still hard...and a bit scary. I'm choosing to look at this in a positive way, that you will have more time to spend with your family and your SM family. So....we'd better start seeing you post more mister!

Welcome Yung! Please know that any fears and saddness expressed is only stemmed from fear of change. Human nature I guess. We like what we know and are comfortable with. We look forward to getting to know you and your wife so you are no longer "unknown and scary" LOL. But I'm sure you must have missed some fine print somewhere in the contract that was signed. I'm sure that as the new owner of Spoiled Maltese, it MUST have been stipulated somewhere that you would need to get a Maltese of your own.  What does it say on the home page?

*What is a Spoiled Maltese? 

Maltese dog 
Description of a Maltese Dog! 
n : breed of toy dogs having a long straight silky white coat  b: the best breed ever  *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 1 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835693


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 1 2009, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835685





> QUOTE (Iloveamonster @ Sep 30 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835626





> Yung...I noticed that Vertical Scope has bought three other dog forums (Golden Retriever Forum, Spoiled Maltese and Boxer Forums) in the last week. I am just curious if your intentions are to merge these dog forums...or are you just trying to get a monopoly on the market?
> 
> I also noticed that on all of the forums you've gave them the exact same responses on questions...
> *We believe this community is unique...*
> The irony in that statement cracks me up.[/B]


This is your first post and you decided to post to this? Sometimes I don't even notice posts on this part of the forum and I am here almost 4 years :new_shocked: I am NOT trying to be rude or insulting in any way, just a little perplexed is all at your post ..  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm ... makes me wonder if this newbie poster is affiliated with a less successful Maltese online forum that Vertical Scope has no interest in owning ... :confused1: 

Welcome, Yung!

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmmm, I found an "ILOVEAMONSTER" who was banned from the Golden Retriever forum.... makes me wonder if this is just someone with a grudge against VS.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone


Thanks for all your warm welcomes. Shucks, you folks here sure know how to make a young lad feel welcome!

Quick thoughts and answers:

1. I've never owned a Maltese before but two of my best friends growing did. I saw how they spoiled their Maltese and now that it's come full circle for me, it brings back good memories.

2. Yes, I am based in Toronto, Canada. So is Verticalscope. We will keep trolls and troublemakers (i.e. ILOVEAMONSTER) no matter where our equipment or staff is stationed. 

3. Yes, we manage communities related to motorcycles, automobiles, and powersports. How does SpoiledMaltese fit in? Honestly, it's hard for me to answer that because I'm not privy to that info and that is not my role (in terms of business strategies). What I do know is that SM will never be merged with another site nor will you guys be mixed in with other sites. This community is unique and we want it that way.

4. ILOVEAMONSTER is a troll. We'll take care of it soon. I am not here to be a big bad monster who tries to censor people or hide stuff. His/her post is actually factual but it is unfortunate that he/she chose to register with the intention of inciting the members of this community. 

5. Yes, the mod team and Joe are staying onboard to help. Nothing is changing for this community in terms of how you have bonded together. I would never want to intrude that way. I am here to support you guys and the Mods/Admins in any ways I can. 

Thanks everyone again!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Yung welcome 

Thanks Joe for all your hard work and making this a great place


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Joe thank you for all your hard work and enjoy your retirement. I hope to see you post more often and enjoy your baby the way you intended. 

Welcome aboard Yung.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Yung!

May I ask you this:
Since VerticalScope is a broad-reaching entity, please tell us if you know anything about malteselover.com


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835760


> Welcome Yung!
> 
> May I ask you this:
> Since VerticalScope is a broad-reaching entity, please tell us if you know anything about malteselover.com[/B]


Hi Lillykins,

Thanks for the welcome. I know nothing about malteselover.com. Didn't even know it existed until you sent me the link. Should I know something about them? :bysmilie:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 1 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835762


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835760





> Welcome Yung!
> 
> May I ask you this:
> Since VerticalScope is a broad-reaching entity, please tell us if you know anything about malteselover.com[/B]


Hi Lillykins,

Thanks for the welcome. I know nothing about malteselover.com. Didn't even know it existed until you sent me the link. Should I know something about them? :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe's already addressed this in this thread: Link to Everything Else - malteselover.com


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow is all I can say. I will speak with my bosses and see if there's anything we can do about this. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Joe and Yung,

Would you please reassure me that Spoiled Maltese, as it is right now, remains the same? We are all a big Family and have so much pertinent information archived. Pictures, a Memorial section, anything and everything. It would be absolutely heart-breaking to lose it all.

Thank you, guys. I really appreciate it.
xoxoxoxox
Kerry


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 1 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835800


> Hi Joe and Yung,
> 
> Would you please reassure me that Spoiled Maltese, as it is right now, remains the same? We are all a big Family and have so much pertinent information archived. Pictures, a Memorial section, anything and everything. It would be absolutely heart-breaking to lose it all.
> 
> ...


All the content will remain the same as far I know. Are you reassured?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

No, sorry. lol


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yung, will you update your profile so we can feel we know a little bit about this newcomer that has come into our world to take it over?

Joe, I truly, truly hope that you will be able to participate more here. We really do appreciate all that you have done in giving us this place to make new friends and discuss our babies. Thank you.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835803


> No, sorry. lol[/B]


Really? awww.... 

Seriously, nothing, nothing, nothing is going to change in terms of what you're use to. I may one of these days post a thread to ask you fine people for feedback on how we can improve your experience here (from a tech standpoint...i.e. upgrades, new smily faces). But the culture, the content and most importantly, the people who you are familiar with are all staying. We wouldn't want it any other way.

How's that?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835806


> Yung, will you update your profile so we can feel we know a little bit about this newcomer that has come into our world to take it over?[/B]


I just did. Let me know what you think. Also, I'm really not here to take over your world. :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally have a feeling things are going to be so much the same that had Joe not made the announcement of the ownership change... we'd likely never know..... Unless we had a tech problems of which Joe no longer would be dealing with....Then we'd all likely panic!!! LOL 

I love the fact that Joe will have more free time to be active ( we need to hear more about the 'kids"!!) and hopefully Yung will come to know we are a pretty harmless bunch .... most of the time anyway


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 1 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835814


> QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835803





> No, sorry. lol[/B]


Really? awww.... 

Seriously, nothing, nothing, nothing is going to change in terms of what you're use to. I may one of these days post a thread to ask you fine people for feedback on how we can improve your experience here (from a tech standpoint...i.e. upgrades, new smily faces). But the culture, the content and most importantly, the people who you are familiar with are all staying.  We wouldn't want it any other way.

How's that?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah baby!! So much better, Yung. Thank you.
xoxoxo


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh dear... late to the party again  
Congratulations to Joe whose hard work has paid dividends in so many ways... not least of which is we will get to hear more of you and your witticisms.

Yung - welcome. It seems like you will have your hands full getting to grips with several different groups of dog lovers and I wish you all the best in your endeavours.

Plus ça change, plus c’est la même chose... hopefully.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 1 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835820


> QUOTE (admin @ Oct 1 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835814





> QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835803





> No, sorry. lol[/B]


Really? awww.... 

Seriously, nothing, nothing, nothing is going to change in terms of what you're use to. I may one of these days post a thread to ask you fine people for feedback on how we can improve your experience here (from a tech standpoint...i.e. upgrades, new smily faces). But the culture, the content and most importantly, the people who you are familiar with are all staying. We wouldn't want it any other way.

How's that?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah baby!! So much better, Yung. Thank you.
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto for me on this subject!!! Yung, I do hope you are as fun and nice as you sound!!! We like that~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835834


> Ditto for me on this subject!!! Yung, I do hope you are as fun and nice as you sound!!! We like that~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


I'm all about fun.  Minus the dancing hot dogs or whatever they are.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 1 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835843


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835834





> Ditto for me on this subject!!! Yung, I do hope you are as fun and nice as you sound!!! We like that~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


I'm all about fun.  Minus the dancing hot dogs or whatever they are. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do like ur profile :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: as long as you have a sense of humor then I like you :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 1 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835843


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835834





> Ditto for me on this subject!!! Yung, I do hope you are as fun and nice as you sound!!! We like that~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


I'm all about fun.  Minus the dancing hot dogs or whatever they are. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Now, I'm really concerned. what kind of person wouldn't like our dancing chili peppers????? Did you look through the icons before this deal was finalized? There's a few others that might be objectionable.... JUST TEASING!!!!!!! I happen to like Mr. Humpy, and girl power!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I'm gob smacked!!!!!!* :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

*I know I haven't been around much recently Joe but when I got kicked off MO (4 years ago cos I dared to ask a question!! lol) and Derek found SM I felt I had known you and all my dear dear friends on SM for millions of years.

The love and friendship over the years that everyone has shown me and my darling Chloe was truly amazing. Everyone from around the USA and other countries made us feel so special. But when Chloe suddenly passed over I was devastated but you Joe and everyone at SM rallied around and sent flowers, presents, cards etc I was overwhelmed. I still tell people today what you all did for me.

But as you know I just couldn't' stay in Western Australia any more. There were too many memories so we decided to move to Tasmania and since then it has been all go go go. 

Then I decided to get another baby. And once again everyone rallied around with help etc. I finally got the 'little tasmanian devil' aka baby Katie - lol lol - and once again my wonderful family at SM sent wonderful cards and presents to welcome her to 'our family'.

What I am trying to say here Joe is that you have a truly wonderful family here and I just hope that it stays the same.

I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for such a beautiful, caring site.

I wish you all the best in your retirement and hope that you can be around a bit more now. (I guess that goes for me too huh - lol lol)


Sending lots of hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'





:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 




[attachment=57186:third_we..._1.150kg.JPG]
baby katie's 3rd weigh in lol lol




*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Oct 1 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835822


> not least of which is we will get to hear more of you and your witticisms.[/B]


honestly, i didnt know i was that wittical, i'm not sure i can fill my own shoes :blink:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I guess I am guilty of not being around much lately too, it's been busy times here but today I came in for a read and I see this announcement that you Joe are retiring as owner of our family gathering place. Well I guess times change and we move on, but I am so pleased to see you are going to stick around and keep us posted on how things are at your home, that's good to hear.
I do want to thank you for all the wonderful things you have done for all of us, you are so very much appreciated and such much a loved friend to all of us here.

I would also like to welcome you here too Yung, I hope you have much fun with us and I am grateful that you are not going to change our favorite gathering place, I am sure we all love it just the way it is.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835760


> Welcome Yung!
> 
> May I ask you this:
> Since VerticalScope is a broad-reaching entity, please tell us if you know anything about malteselover.com[/B]


I am so glad you asked this question, Becky. Yung, I wanted to ask you about malteselover.com, too. If you haven't already seen this site, then I have a feeling you might be surprised and find it interesting, to say the least. 

I just have one other question, Yung. Only because I'm trying to understand who now owns SM and because your title is listed as Admin. I'm assuming that you are not the owner of Spoiled Maltese ... but, an employee ... or, perhaps a partner? ... with VerticalScope? I only ask, because after reading some posts, I think some of us are not sure if you are the new owner of SM. Whatever your role ... please understand that I still wish you the best here on SM.  

On another note ... I wonder if you know what our beloved Dede meant when she said she was ... *gob smacked!!!* When I first joined as a member of SM ... I heard that expression for the first time! And, now I find myself using the same expression every once in a while! We all love Dede, by the way!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Joe, I cannot thank you enough for all you have done building SM into the most outstanding forum I have ever been privileged to be a part of. I simply cannot express how much SM has come to mean to me. For the wealth of knowledge and information I continue to receive and for the cherished friendships I have made, thank you, Joe, from the bottom of my heart for making it all possible. :sLo_grouphug3: :ThankYou: 

Welcome, Yung! :welcome1: I look forward to seeing you around SM and getting to know you better!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW! I'm really late to the party!  
Thanks Joe for all your hard work & welcome Yung. Isn't it great to have good childhood memories of our pets? I grew up with a dalmation too. He was so sweet, my Chief.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 1 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835901


> I am so glad you asked this question, Becky. Yung, I wanted to ask you about malteselover.com, too. If you haven't already seen this site, then I have a feeling you might be surprised and find it interesting, to say the least.
> 
> I just have one other question, Yung. Only because I'm trying to understand who now owns SM and because your title is listed as Admin. I'm assuming that you are not the owner of Spoiled Maltese ... but, an employee ... or, perhaps a partner? ... with VerticalScope? I only ask, because after reading some posts, I think some of us are not sure if you are the new owner of SM. Whatever your role ... please understand that I still wish you the best here on SM.
> 
> On another note ... I wonder if you know what our beloved Dede meant when she said she was ... *gob smacked!!!* When I first joined as a member of SM ... I heard that expression for the first time! And, now I find myself using the same expression every once in a while! We all love Dede, by the way!!! [/B]


Morning,

I've notified our people about Malteselover.com. Not sure what we can do about that if there's anything at all. Unfortunately, internet laws are sketchy in most countries outside of North America and Europe to a point (as in nobody really polices or enforces things). I'll keep you guys posted if anything comes up.

As for myself, I work for VS. I am in this role because I bring to the table years of experience being part of different online communities in roles as a member, mod and administrator. My role here is to serve this community to make sure nothing changes in a manner that you guys do not like and to make sure things get fixed in a timely manner. Down the road, I will ask for all your feedback on suggestions on how to improve this site from a technical side. Other than that, I just want to get to know everyone and learn about your cute babies!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 2 2009, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836035


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 1 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835901





> I am so glad you asked this question, Becky. Yung, I wanted to ask you about malteselover.com, too. If you haven't already seen this site, then I have a feeling you might be surprised and find it interesting, to say the least.
> 
> I just have one other question, Yung. Only because I'm trying to understand who now owns SM and because your title is listed as Admin. I'm assuming that you are not the owner of Spoiled Maltese ... but, an employee ... or, perhaps a partner? ... with VerticalScope? I only ask, because after reading some posts, I think some of us are not sure if you are the new owner of SM. Whatever your role ... please understand that I still wish you the best here on SM.
> 
> On another note ... I wonder if you know what our beloved Dede meant when she said she was ... *gob smacked!!!* When I first joined as a member of SM ... I heard that expression for the first time! And, now I find myself using the same expression every once in a while! We all love Dede, by the way!!! [/B]


Morning,

I've notified our people about Malteselover.com. Not sure what we can do about that if there's anything at all. Unfortunately, internet laws are sketchy in most countries outside of North America and Europe to a point (as in nobody really polices or enforces things). I'll keep you guys posted if anything comes up.

As for myself, I work for VS. I am in this role because I bring to the table years of experience being part of different online communities in roles as a member, mod and administrator. My role here is to serve this community to make sure nothing changes in a manner that you guys do not like and to make sure things get fixed in a timely manner. Down the road, I will ask for all your feedback on suggestions on how to improve this site from a technical side. Other than that, I just want to get to know everyone and learn about your cute babies! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much, we truly appreciate you for wanting to keep our forum the way it is unless there is something that will make it better!! Hey, did you notice, I did not put any "hotdogs" at the end of my statement!!! LOL!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

As always, I just now saw this. Joe, I have loved SM more than you can possibly know. I joined looking for info about Tanner's liver problems and credit SM with him still being here, not to mention everything else I've learned. I wish you the best and look forward to seeing you post more often.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 2 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836035


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 1 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835901





> I am so glad you asked this question, Becky. Yung, I wanted to ask you about malteselover.com, too. If you haven't already seen this site, then I have a feeling you might be surprised and find it interesting, to say the least.
> 
> I just have one other question, Yung. Only because I'm trying to understand who now owns SM and because your title is listed as Admin. I'm assuming that you are not the owner of Spoiled Maltese ... but, an employee ... or, perhaps a partner? ... with VerticalScope? I only ask, because after reading some posts, I think some of us are not sure if you are the new owner of SM. Whatever your role ... please understand that I still wish you the best here on SM.
> 
> On another note ... I wonder if you know what our beloved Dede meant when she said she was ... *gob smacked!!!* When I first joined as a member of SM ... I heard that expression for the first time! And, now I find myself using the same expression every once in a while! We all love Dede, by the way!!! [/B]


Morning,

I've notified our people about Malteselover.com. Not sure what we can do about that if there's anything at all. Unfortunately, internet laws are sketchy in most countries outside of North America and Europe to a point (as in nobody really polices or enforces things). I'll keep you guys posted if anything comes up.

As for myself, I work for VS. I am in this role because I bring to the table years of experience being part of different online communities in roles as a member, mod and administrator. My role here is to serve this community to make sure nothing changes in a manner that you guys do not like and to make sure things get fixed in a timely manner. Down the road, I will ask for all your feedback on suggestions on how to improve this site from a technical side. Other than that, I just want to get to know everyone and learn about your cute babies! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Yung, for answering my questions.  I worried after I sent my questions that you might take them in the wrong way ... because I had no ill intentions. 

I understand what you are saying about Malteselover.com. and the internet laws. Even offline, international laws can be sketchy. (I am thinking of cruise lines as an example)

I think your wife will enjoy SM as much as you will, Yung. There are so many adorable, cute, beautiful, precious fluff babies here ... everyone of them is special. :wub: :wub: :wub: So, you can't help but love your new job. :yes: 

Have a wonderful day, Yung. And, as with Joe, Sher, Dr. Jaimie, Steve, and all of wonderful Spoiled Maltese ... I hope you are here for a long, long time. :Flowers 2: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone... yah, my wife already gushed about some of the pics she saw last evening of your babies.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you so very very much for this lovely place in the WWW.
i love spending my spare time here with all the frieds&SMfamily.

all the very best for your future. *big hug*



hello yung. and wlcome. thank you for your introduction. that makes the change appear not so spooky.
:welcometosm:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Joe Thank you so much for Spoiled Maltese and all the work you have put into building an awesome site. I really hope you will have time tp post more often.

Yung welcome!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Best wishes to you, Joe, and thanks so much for all you've done to make SM the great place it is. I hope you'll pop by and visit with us often!

And welcome, Yung - I wish you the best of luck in your new position and hope you really enjoy being here!!

Here's to you both! :wine:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this too. Better late than never I guess. 
Joe thanks for all you've done and for making this one of the best forums around. I don't know what I would have done without it in finding my special furbaby...this week. I do hope you'll feel like coming here is more fun than work without the worry of the mechanics of the site hanging over your head.  
And Yung I welcome you and wish you the best. Please take as good a care of this site as we do our babies. Most every member here is really special, vocal, funny and have hearts as big as the US and Canada!! :welcometosm: 
OMG I thought they were hot dogs too. I need new glasses. :embarrassed:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wondering about membership renewals....will they stay as they are now or go to Jan--Dec? Is there a price increase? Is the paypal set up to go to VerticalScope?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 3 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836515


> Just wondering about membership renewals....will they stay as they are now or go to Jan--Dec? Is there a price increase? Is the paypal set up to go to VerticalScope?[/B]


i dont think much will change, VS may even offer different levels that i was considering at some point, renewal dates should stay the same, of course Yung could answer this better than me


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I never even looked @ the word as I type!! I thought they were dancing firecrackers :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: I think I've used :sHa_banana: more LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Oct 3 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836547


> OMG!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I never even looked @ the word as I type!! I thought they were dancing firecrackers :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: I think I've used :sHa_banana: more LOL :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Too funny!!  

Okay ... I'll make a confession. I, too, at first, didn't see this guy :chili: as a chili. Yung, I hope you read this. :yes: For the longest time ... I thought this guy :chili: was a hot dog all dressed up (covered in ketchup ... :biggrin: ) celebrating big time (probably for not ending up in a hot dog roll!)  Then one day I realized he was the *chili man*!! :blush: Yes, now I can see he is a chili. (duh) He is one big fat chili! :yes: 

Opps ... didn't mean to get off topic. Please... :forgive me:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, I do hope you have more free time to enjoy other things, and am so glad you will still be here with us.

Good luck to VS and Yung!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Joe, thank you for sharing your "baby" with us and allowing us to be a part of SM! Your creation has been a blessing to us and we shall be forever grateful!!! On one hand, it was so wonderful to know the "man in charge" was just a click away. We know how you doted on SM, your baby, and that if there was ever a question or problem, you were there to "change" the baby. But on a selfish side, it will be even more wonderful to have you posting more often so that you can enjoy your baby more fully and so that WE can enjoy having YOU around a LOT more often!! :wub: 

And to Yung, WELCOME ABOARD!!!! Many of us are old enough to be your mother (and, yes, even your grandmother) so please think of us as extended family, your SISTERS! :smrofl: We would LOVE to see some PICTURES of not only your lab, but also of you and your wife! Ahem, make that LOTS of pictures! We hope you'll make time to post as how else can you be one of us? So tell your boss that a requirement from SM is that the admin must be a contributing member posting in threads. I'm sure you administrate more than just SM, but do hope you'll find a little extra time to hang with us.  After all, we are "spoiledmaltese" and spoiling is part of the package deal!!! 

I'm thinking at least a few of us would appreciate assurance that your company will continue to keep all the old posts/threads on the server. We do like to search through old posts for information, read the rainbow bridge tributes and memorials from prior years, and for many other reasons. A concern is that your company may decide to delete older posts. 

Regarding VerticalScope, I assume it is a type of management company that buys online sites, takes over the tech management but leaves the basic website intact. Actually, pretty brilliant business model!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 4 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836771


> And to Yung, WELCOME ABOARD!!!! Many of us are old enough to be your mother (and, yes, even your grandmother) so please think of us as extended family, your SISTERS! :smrofl: We would LOVE to see some PICTURES of not only your lab, but also of you and your wife! Ahem, make that LOTS of pictures! We hope you'll make time to post as how else can you be one of us? So tell your boss that a requirement from SM is that the admin must be a contributing member posting in threads. I'm sure you administrate more than just SM, but do hope you'll find a little extra time to hang with us.  After all, we are "spoiledmaltese" and spoiling is part of the package deal!!!
> 
> I'm thinking at least a few of us would appreciate assurance that your company will continue to keep all the old posts/threads on the server. We do like to search through old posts for information, read the rainbow bridge tributes and memorials from prior years, and for many other reasons. A concern is that your company may decide to delete older posts.
> 
> Regarding VerticalScope, I assume it is a type of management company that buys online sites, takes over the tech management but leaves the basic website intact. Actually, pretty brilliant business model![/B]


Thank you for your kind welcome. I will do my best to be involved as much as possible in the community. I'll post pics up one of these days. In all fairness to my wife, I can't ask or expect her to allow me to share us with the community even if I were just a member -- not that she has an issue with that but I always honor my wife with decisions like this by getting her input on it too.

As for your concerns about what we will or will not do, I can assure you one more thing: We will NEVER delete old posts/pics/threads or any kind of content on this site unless it's something illegal that someone notifies us about. As I'm sure everyone knows already, the content is what makes this community unique, enjoyable and enriching for it's current and future members.

Hope that helps! Have a great spoiled day! 

Yung


----------



## prince (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello Yung, and it's good to meet you. Will there be a 2010 Calendar this year as there was a 2009 Calendar last year?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (prince @ Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836981


> Hello Yung, and it's good to meet you. Will there be a 2010 Calendar this year as there was a 2009 Calendar last year?[/B]


as I posted in another thread, I think I can safely say there will not be a officail SM calendar this year, I can discuss it with Yung and VS and see about one next year


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 6 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837305


> QUOTE (prince @ Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836981





> Hello Yung, and it's good to meet you. Will there be a 2010 Calendar this year as there was a 2009 Calendar last year?[/B]


as I posted in another thread, I think I can safely say there will not be a officail SM calendar this year, I can discuss it with Yung and VS and see about one next year
[/B][/QUOTE]

:huh:  :crying:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 7 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837531


> QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 6 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837305





> QUOTE (prince @ Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836981





> Hello Yung, and it's good to meet you. Will there be a 2010 Calendar this year as there was a 2009 Calendar last year?[/B]


as I posted in another thread, I think I can safely say there will not be a officail SM calendar this year, I can discuss it with Yung and VS and see about one next year
[/B][/QUOTE]

:huh:  :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm crying with ya Crystal. Everyone who comes into my house always adores the SM calendar. Looks like I"m gonna have to make my own for B&E this year.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Oct 5 2009, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836802


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 4 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836771





> And to Yung, WELCOME ABOARD!!!! Many of us are old enough to be your mother (and, yes, even your grandmother) so please think of us as extended family, your SISTERS! :smrofl: We would LOVE to see some PICTURES of not only your lab, but also of you and your wife! Ahem, make that LOTS of pictures! We hope you'll make time to post as how else can you be one of us? So tell your boss that a requirement from SM is that the admin must be a contributing member posting in threads. I'm sure you administrate more than just SM, but do hope you'll find a little extra time to hang with us.  After all, we are "spoiledmaltese" and spoiling is part of the package deal!!!
> 
> I'm thinking at least a few of us would appreciate assurance that your company will continue to keep all the old posts/threads on the server. We do like to search through old posts for information, read the rainbow bridge tributes and memorials from prior years, and for many other reasons. A concern is that your company may decide to delete older posts.
> 
> Regarding VerticalScope, I assume it is a type of management company that buys online sites, takes over the tech management but leaves the basic website intact. Actually, pretty brilliant business model![/B]


Thank you for your kind welcome. I will do my best to be involved as much as possible in the community. I'll post pics up one of these days. In all fairness to my wife, I can't ask or expect her to allow me to share us with the community even if I were just a member -- not that she has an issue with that but I always honor my wife with decisions like this by getting her input on it too.

As for your concerns about what we will or will not do, I can assure you one more thing: We will NEVER delete old posts/pics/threads or any kind of content on this site unless it's something illegal that someone notifies us about. As I'm sure everyone knows already, the content is what makes this community unique, enjoyable and enriching for it's current and future members.

Hope that helps! Have a great spoiled day! 

Yung
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are very welcome, Yung!!! And thank YOU for continuing this wonderful site in the manner that we have all loved for so many years! Thank you also for leaving the old posts/pictures on the site, we can be a quite sentimental group, not to mention the immense wealth of information that can be found in the many years of posts! 

Appears your wife is one lucky lady to have such a kind and considerate husband! I understand completely about not posting any pictures without your wife's consent!! It is just that we love pictures and it is so nice to put faces to names (I am quite guilty, myself, as I have have yet to not post pics with my or my family's mugs, lol), but this is, after, a Maltese website so pics of any Maltese, (or any furkids), are all but mandatory!  Hopefully, your wife will peruse SM and become addicted along with the rest of us!!! We'd love to have you both!! 

Once again :Welcome 1:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Joe, I want to add my thanks for all the years you have put into SM. You have given so very much. I am glad to hear you will still be on as an admin. I hope you will be able to fully enjoy your time here now, consider it like a retirement LOL!


Welcome to SM Yung! I hope you enjoy it here as much as we have. It's a special place with a wonderful group of people.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm gone a week and look what happens!! Joe I can imagine you agonizing over this decision. I never could fathom how you managed to do it all. I'm glad you are sticking around. That is comforting to me. It will be good to get your input in topics now that you will have the time. Thank you so much for creating this wonderful site. It has been a blessing to me to be a part of SM. Thanks for all you have done and your hard work in our best interests.
Welcome to you Yung. Maybe you will fall in love with the Maltese breed by reading about all of ours. 
I'm sorry there won't be an SM calendar this year. I will miss it very much.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful site. I found it when I needed it most. I have learned so much and have met so many nice people. Looking forward to seeing you on line more. Yung, Welcome to you. We look forward to getting to know you in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm really late to the party. Thanks Joe for everything you have done for this site (your baby). Hope to see you posting more often now and pix of your fur kids.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! and welcome Yung. :Welcome 1:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Oct 9 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838393


> Thanks for the wonderful site. I found it when I needed it most. I have learned so much and have met so many nice people. Looking forward to seeing you on line more. Yung, Welcome to you. We look forward to getting to know you in the coming weeks and months.[/B]


What's with the new way posts are showing as a list of posts you have to click on to see? It just seemed to happen tonight. I hate it!!
I found out from a member how to fix this.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep, I'm late seeing this also, but my warmest wishes for success go out to Yung! Also, happy retirement Joe!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 15 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840457


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Oct 9 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838393





> Thanks for the wonderful site. I found it when I needed it most. I have learned so much and have met so many nice people. Looking forward to seeing you on line more. Yung, Welcome to you. We look forward to getting to know you in the coming weeks and months.[/B]


What's with the new way posts are showing as a list of posts you have to click on to see? It just seemed to happen tonight. I hate it!!
I found out from a member how to fix this.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your settings must have gotten changed somehow... perhaps you hit the button and didn't realize it. It happened to me once. If you're having further trouble with this, just let me know!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 16 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840633


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 15 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840457





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Oct 9 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838393





> Thanks for the wonderful site. I found it when I needed it most. I have learned so much and have met so many nice people. Looking forward to seeing you on line more. Yung, Welcome to you. We look forward to getting to know you in the coming weeks and months.[/B]


What's with the new way posts are showing as a list of posts you have to click on to see? It just seemed to happen tonight. I hate it!!
I found out from a member how to fix this.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your settings must have gotten changed somehow... perhaps you hit the button and didn't realize it. It happened to me once. If you're having further trouble with this, just let me know!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Sher. AngelGirl599 (Diane) told me what to do when I posted a similar message in the Everything Maltese Related section. I'm blaming it on Tyler getting on my computer  but gather I must have done something wrong. :brownbag: But take a look at that thread...a couple of people had a couple of other issues. One was the photos not coming up on some posts and showing red x's and one couldn't renew membership.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 16 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840638


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 16 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840633





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 15 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840457





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Oct 9 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838393





> Thanks for the wonderful site. I found it when I needed it most. I have learned so much and have met so many nice people. Looking forward to seeing you on line more. Yung, Welcome to you. We look forward to getting to know you in the coming weeks and months.[/B]


What's with the new way posts are showing as a list of posts you have to click on to see? It just seemed to happen tonight. I hate it!!
I found out from a member how to fix this.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your settings must have gotten changed somehow... perhaps you hit the button and didn't realize it. It happened to me once. If you're having further trouble with this, just let me know!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Sher. AngelGirl599 (Diane) told me what to do when I posted a similar message in the Everything Maltese Related section. I'm blaming it on Tyler getting on my computer  but gather I must have done something wrong. :brownbag: But take a look at that thread...a couple of people had a couple of other issues. One was the photos not coming up on some posts and showing red x's and one couldn't renew membership.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks ... I'll take a look and also move it to the Website Help area ....


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel like I'm the last to know, but that is my fault for being too busy to visit SM on a daily basis (who am I kidding...sometimes not even weekly or monthly!). Joe, I thank you for bringing SM to existence and I wish you happiness in your decision to turn it over to someone else's care. 

Yung, I add my welcome with the other members to SM!! :welcome1:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Best wishes Joe and welcome Yung. 

As an "older member" but a not so frequent poster I enjoy lurking when I have the opportunity.


----------

